# ISDN Router



## choke (Feb 29, 2004)

I recently bought a ISDN router and it works great. However, i have one slight problem with it. As soon as i turn on my pc it always tries to connect to the internet. If I then disconnect it manually, it dials straight back up. This is not a big issue, its just sometimes i do not want to dial up to the ISP. I was just wondering if anyone had any ideas whether I could turn off auto- dialing. The router is   
3Com® OfficeConnect® ISDN LAN Modem, S/T Interface. I have looked in the little program that was supplied with it and cant seem to get any luck. Does have any ideas, or alternative programs that would do the job.

Thanks

Jon


----------



## jbob (Apr 16, 2004)

Right click Internet Explorer on the desktop and select Properties. Goto Connections tab. For your dial up connection listed there, set it to Never Dial a connection. Now you will have to manually tell it to dial up using Network Connections. (Right click My Network Places (assuming XP) on desktop, select Properties. Double click your dial up connection to begin the dialing process).


Hope this helps,

Jim


----------

